# High nocking point



## pulse (Dec 18, 2005)

I have two bows one is a Bowtech Extreme and the other is a Fred Bear Instinct. The nocking point on both bows is 3/8" above level. This is where it has to be to get the arrows to paper tune a bullet hole.My draw lenght is 27". I have had several people comment on the angle of my arrow at full draw. They say it looks like it is on a downward angle. The arrows fly well and group well. I have tried to lower the nocking point to closer to a level position ,but when I do I get contact on my fletching from the rest and a low tear. Do you think this is a flaw in my shooting form? I am 5'5" tall, 27" draw length, 60lbs draw WT.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

What kind or rest? What arrows and fletchings? Both single cams, right? Are the cams on both bows in proper rotation? I know some of the BT singles needed to be nock high because of the nock travel on them, but not real familiar with the cam on the Bear.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

My Extreme liked a high nock also, never caused any problems.

Bill


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I have had several bows that would shoot its best nock high. The bows were in perfect time and everything was like it should be. Why it tunes like that is hard to put a finger on. I think it is a grip pressure thing. Two of the bows were a hoyt deviator with master cams and a deviator with a reline cam. Both these bows has a fairly steep grips. It changes the balance. The bows shot great and tuned great, just nock high. Maybe someone can come up with some reasonable answers. I would like to hear some other possibilities.


----------



## Rick G (Jan 12, 2007)

*high nock?*

I don't think 3/8 is high at all, I worked at a shop for years and 3/8 is the starting point for set up, it is roughly the diameter of the arrow above the rest contact 90 degrees to the string. This is assuming you nock under the nocking point. If you doubt the nocking point is right shoot a bare shaft into a butt from 3+/- feet and read the location of the tail of the arrow this will give ou an indication of how the arrow is coming off the bow.


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

pulse said:


> I have two bows one is a Bowtech Extreme and the other is a Fred Bear Instinct. The nocking point on both bows is 3/8" above level. This is where it has to be to get the arrows to paper tune a bullet hole.My draw lenght is 27". I have had several people comment on the angle of my arrow at full draw. They say it looks like it is on a downward angle. The arrows fly well and group well. I have tried to lower the nocking point to closer to a level position ,but when I do I get contact on my fletching from the rest and a low tear. Do you think this is a flaw in my shooting form? I am 5'5" tall, 27" draw length, 60lbs draw WT.




If you are getting perfect bullet holes, why change? My guess is you are smoking there tails and they are trying to mess with your mind!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had bullet holes through paper and my buddies were were saying they saw funny things happening..................guess who shot the best scores and had excellent BH flight..........It was not any of them............:darkbeer:


----------



## pulse (Dec 18, 2005)

Both bows are single cam bows. Bowtech has the Infinity Cam and the Bear has a perimeter weighted cam. Bowtech 34" axle to axle, Bear 31" axle to axle. Thanks for the info guys. They both shoot bare shaft good to 20 yds. Probably nothing , but I was just curious. Thanks again , I think you guys answered my question.


----------



## millstonesuper (Nov 28, 2003)

I helped out at the shop where I was a staff shooter for 6 years and we always started at 3/8" and went from there. 9 times out of 10 the best paper tunes came from that measurement or even 1/4". Don't give it a second thought what you are doing is fine. The higher height accounts for the shaft size as was mentioned in an earlier post.


----------



## woodchuckssuck (Aug 7, 2006)

when i put string loop on my bow i started at 3/8" and it seemed to shoot MUCH better than before...

however now my bow is all kinds of screwed up, but i have Bucknasty strings on their way in another week or so, and ill get it all figured out then!


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Pulse are you shooting off the string or using a loop tied above and below the arrow?


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

If you have the arrow dead square to the string, and crimp on the nockset 3/8" above this, then I believe you do in fact have cam timing issues or form issues. I think we need to clarify exactly what is meant by 3/8" high. I know no one who shoots a compound with a release that has the nock point that high. 3/8" seems about right for finger shooters usinf a flipper rest or shooting off the shelf, but seems way way too high for a compound with a release.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

A Mess, I was thinking if he clippped on the string under the arrow it would account for this, but if he's using a loop around the nock I agree his cams might be off. His grip may also have something to do with it.


----------



## pulse (Dec 18, 2005)

A Mess ; When I attach the bow square to the string and the bottom of the square is resting on the rest, the bottom edge of the top knot of my string loop is 1/2 " high . This setting gives me bullet holes through paper at any distance. The rest on both bows is set to come up in the last 1 1/2" of draw. The arrows that I use are Easton Epics and Bemen ICS . Some are fletched with Blazers and some are fletched with 4" vanes. The cam timing measurement on the Bowtech is set exactly to factory specs. The Bear does not have any factory specs on cam timing. Both bows require the exact same setting to shoot bullet holes. Both bows get low tears if I set the nocking point lower. The lower I set it the worse it gets. Bowtech has a Dropzone rest and the Bear has a Vital Gear Everest rest. When I said 3/8 " high, I was going from where I thought the top of the arrow would be while the arrow was sitting on the rest. When I shoot I anchor with my index finger Knuckle on the bend in my jaw bone and the string is touching the tip of my nose. In use a wrist style release. I try to keep my grip hand open when shooting. Pulse


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

You wrote, "When I attach the bow square to the string and the bottom of the square is resting on the rest, the bottom edge of the top knot of my string loop is 1/2 " high ."

I'm sorry, but I'm having a tough time visualizing what you mean. I'm sure it's all me. I do not use a square, but rather two levels. I mount the bow in a vice, and put one level on the string, the other on the arrow. There is almost never more than an 1/8" gap between the top of the arrows's nock and the bottom of the inside of the top knot on the string loop to get good flight. If you're saying that once the arrow is level and the string is level, you move the arrow up the string 3/8" of an inch to get bullet holes, then I still believe something is wrong, or at least different.

I just had a gentleman in the shop two days ago that was playing with his bow trying to tune for bullet holes. He eventually got them, but when he brought the bow in for me to look at, it was one of the most screwed up set ups I've ever seen. The rest was at least 1/4" too far right, and the nocking point was at least 3/8" too low. This goes to show how you can over think and over compensate for what the paper may be telling you, when the problem lies elsewhere. I set the rest square and level and tuned from there. Turned out (it was a Hoyt cam-1/2) all that was needed was 1-1/2 twists on the buss cable to get bullet holes and perfect arrow flight. Before twisting the cable, we were getting a 3" tear high and left with the rest square and level. 

If you stray far from square and level in your set up to achieve bullet holes, chances are good there is something else amiss.

In this case it may be a simple case of me not knowing exactly what you mean by 3/8" high. Maybe you need a twist here or there. Maybe you have a lot of heel pressure in the way you grip the bow. Maybe you have a tight wrist strap. Maybe you're getting fletching contact. Could be a number of things. But I firmly believe that if the arrow is indeed 3/8" above square with the rest, something needs to be changed.

Pretty tough for me to say for sure without seeing your set up. I hope I'm all wet, and it treats you well. Good luck to you.


----------

